# connect ibook G4 and Linux/Windows through ethernet



## snessiram (Feb 3, 2007)

My case is the following:
I have a local network (router/wireless from usr) with different computers connecting wired and wireless. I use a lenovo thinkpad and ibook G4 myself. Both connect to the lan wireless. Now I want to share files between my thinkpad and ibook using ethernet.
The thinkpad runs both windows and linux (xubuntu).
I've seen a lot of guides for windows-mac (which I haven't tryed out a lot because I prefer working on linux), but none for linux-mac.

So, if anyone is able to tell me how to connect a pc running xubuntu linux with an ibook G4 running OSX 10.3.9 through ethernet while the wireless connection to the LAN still works on both the machines for use of internet and share files with pc's elsewere in the house.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2007)

You can use Samba to share our files on the Mac by just enabling Windows Sharing in System Preferences-->Sharing.  You can also use sshfs to copy files over through SSH, which is what I've been doing lately, by enabling Remote Login in the same location.  This is if you want to do file transfers from Linux to Mac and vice versa (if you want to share through SSH on Linux, make sure you are running sshd on your Xubuntu installation).

On the Windows side, the Windows Sharing option in Mac OS X should be sufficient.


----------



## snessiram (Feb 3, 2007)

I alreaddy did enable windows sharing but I don't seem to be able to use it from the thinkpad.

The idea of ssh seemed nice to me (I use it to connect to the debian server at school), so I went to check it out. It worked to connect to the ibook using ssh. It didn't in the other direction and there's no "sshd" when looking for it using apt-get.
I managed to transfer a file using scp, but I find it annoying not being able to tab when selecting the file/folder on the remote host (or I don't know how to do that).
I connected using filezilla, which worked (should find an option to hide the .file's however). It was however clearly slower then using the terminal (500KB/s vs 1.5MB/s). I don't find that speed very high so I also hope there's a possibility to get it higher.
I then installed sshfs but I couldn't get it working. I made a directory /media/ibook (had to use sudo) and did this:

```
karel@Esp:~$ sudo sshfs karel@192.168.123.102:~ /media/ibook
karel@192.168.123.102's password:
```
I browsed to the /media dir using thunar file manager and didn't saw a directory "ibook".
I did a "ls -l" in /media using the console and at the line with "ibook" details there now (wasn't like that before trying to mount) there are all "?". I'm not able to remove "ibook" either.
"sudo rm" and "sudo rm -d" give: rm: cannot remove `ibook': Is a directory
"sudo rm -r" gives: rm: cannot lstat `ibook': No such file or directory
(I tried sshfs a few times with a few folders which now all are like that)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2007)

What you want to look for in apt-get is "openssh" on the Linux computer.

As for accessing the shares using SCP, I don't even botherwith the command line.  I'm using Ubuntu and just typing "ssh://x.x.x.x" in the location bar of Nautilus and I get prompted for the username and password on the Mac (running Tiger).  I believe you can do the same thing if you're accessing the home folder on your Linux computer from the Mac by going to the menu bar and selecting Go-->Connect to server, and then typing "ssh://x.x.x.x".


----------



## snessiram (Feb 3, 2007)

It worked to access the files using the ssh://... in nautilus, still need to find out for thunar.
I enabled the option "allow use of fuse filesystems...." (apps/system/user and groups/username: proporties) on xubuntu, tried connecting from the mac using ssh in console which worked. Just putting in ssh://... in finder doesn't work yet ("The finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "shh://...." could not be read or written (error code - 36).").

[edit]
I could now mount the ibook on my thinkpad using scp (I created a launcher for it) so I can also view it in thunar.
From the ibook I can just connect through ftp, which workes fine (don't actually need it as I can manage everything from the thinkpad).

Now there's only one problem: the files are transfered through the wireless network, not the direct ethernet cable. (and that's probably the cause that it isn't so fast)

Anyone know how to let it use the ethernet connection while wireless is still running?

PS @nixgeek: thanks for helping me out so far 

[edit2]
I just used the wrong ip numbers. I now have connection through ethernet itselves, shortcuts to mount the ibook (and /Volumes dir) on the thinkpad using ssh (or ftp) and possibility to mount the thinkpad on the ibook using ftp (ssh doesn't work for some reason in the finder).
I'll just keep the links for the wireless connection to access external harddrives etc. when elsewhere in the house 

Thanks for helping Unixgeek


----------

